# New to the forum.



## BAColeNC (Sep 28, 2004)

I am married. We have a 24 year old married son who has a 2 year old little girl, and a 1 year old little girl. We also have a 15 year old daughter, and a 9 year old son.

We have a 5 year old male Golden Retriever/ Collie mix, named Buster, a female 10 year old Cocker Spaniel, named Lady, and 2 year old brother and sister chihuahua mixes, named Candy and Cody.

We also have a 5 year old male Siames cat named Jazzy. A male, long haired domestic cat named Falcore. Don't know the age of him. We also have a 4 year old male Siamese named Mocha.

All of our animals are spayed and neutered.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum  post pictures when you can, we'd love to see them. So nice hearing that your pets are altered..Falcore is a neat name, what's the name background and why did you call him that?(I love to hear about kitties names)


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

I'm sooooo happy to hear about your wonderful family! And then you have siamese cats, it can't get better than that! Warm welcome!


----------



## BAColeNC (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks for the warm welcome.

To Rosalie. We got Falcore from our local Superpetz via The Animal Compassion Network. That was his name when we got him. He had lived with one of the employees of the network, and she suddenly died. Didn't feel any need to stress him out further by changing his name too.[/quote]


----------



## BAColeNC (Sep 28, 2004)

Don't know how that word quote got in there. I'm kind of new to this stuff. Usually it's my husband who does this stuff.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

You can edit your posts after you've written them, if you feel you made a big boo-boo. I have to do it all the time, cuz my hands doesn't always do what the brain tells them to do.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Wasn't Falcore a charater in StarTrek? I like the name myself but I don't think it'll stress him if you change his name..maybe to something that sounds similar :wink:


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Thought Falcore was the giant dragon/dog creature in The Neverending Story. *shrug*


----------



## BAColeNC (Sep 28, 2004)

emrldsky has it right Falcore was the Luck Dragon on the Neverending Story. He's white and fluffy so I guess that's how he got his name.


----------



## shycat (Sep 25, 2004)

Just want to say a warm welcome to you...I'm new here too and everyone is so very nice!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, I wanna see pictures :!:


----------

